# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Guzki hypoechogeniczne tarczycy

## Nie zarejestrowany

W badaniu usg pisze: w placie prawym hypoechogeniczne guzek wielkości 20/12 mm podobny w placie lewym Wlk. 12/7 mm, oba położone grzbietowo.  Trochę się martwię co to może oznaczać?

----------

